# 300 blackout ammo



## RODNEY74 (Sep 13, 2011)

any of you guys know where any 300 blackout ammo is. another question, the empty casings that get ejected are flattened on the upper neck. is that normal, i know they hit the deflector so i guess that is ok. thanks again for helping a newb out.:notworthy:


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

My local Academy has it in stock all the time.


----------



## RODNEY74 (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks, i will give them a try.:thumbup:


----------

